
You and Your Research – A talk by Richard W. Hamming [pdf] - yarapavan
https://d37ugbyn3rpeym.cloudfront.net/stripe-press/TAODSAE_zine_press.pdf
======
yarapavan
The excerpt PDF is from Stripe's new edition of Richard Hamming's book - The
Art of Doing Science and Engineering

Link: [https://press.stripe.com/#the-art-of-doing-science-and-
engin...](https://press.stripe.com/#the-art-of-doing-science-and-engineering)

Notes:

Richard Hamming inspired a generation of engineers, scientists, and
researchers in 1986 with "You and Your Research"—an exhortation to seek out
important problems, establish comfort with ambiguity, and be unapologetic in
the pursuit of excellence. The Art of Doing Science and Engineering is the
full expression of what "You and Your Research" outlined. It's a book about
thinking; more specifically, a style of thinking by which great ideas are
conceived. Adapted from a course that Hamming taught at the U.S. Naval
Postgraduate School and with a new forward by Bret Victor, The Art of Doing
Science and Engineering is a reminder that a childlike capacity for learning
and creativity are accessible to everyone.

